# fischeri 4N



## Silvan (Oct 23, 2016)

Second blooming for this little fella. Way better than the first time around. Rounder and fuller but still very small.


----------



## cnycharles (Oct 23, 2016)

Looks very nice


----------



## Erythrone (Oct 23, 2016)

Hum........ Jealous....................................... You are not my friend anymore...


----------



## John M (Oct 23, 2016)

Beautiful! Is this your 'Purple Adipose' clone?

Edit.....LOL Lise! Get in line. That old growth has my name on it!


----------



## trdyl (Oct 23, 2016)

Gorgeous!


----------



## Silvan (Oct 23, 2016)

Thanks guys. This fischeri is starting to look like something decent.  The first bloom on this spike was rounder but the pouch was so small. I'm glad that the proportion are more balanced on that flower. 



Erythrone said:


> Hum........ Jealous....................................... You are not my friend anymore...



Does your fischeri shows any signs that they are going to bloom?




John M said:


> Beautiful! Is this your 'Purple Adipose' clone?
> 
> Edit.....LOL Lise! Get in line. That old growth has my name on it!



The 'Purple Adipose' is the 2N plant. Your name is on that one


----------



## Erythrone (Oct 23, 2016)

John M said:


> Beautiful! Is this your 'Purple Adipose' clone?
> 
> Edit.....LOL Lise! Get in line. That old growth has my name on it!



 

oke:


----------



## Erythrone (Oct 23, 2016)

Silvan said:


> Thanks guys. This fischeri is starting to look like something decent.  The first bloom on this spike was rounder but the pouch was so small. I'm glad that the proportion are more balanced on that flower.
> 
> 
> 
> Does your fischeri shows any signs that they are going to bloom?



Nope... I think I don't "bake" them enough in summer time....


----------



## Silvan (Oct 23, 2016)

Erythrone said:


> Nope... I think I don't "bake" them enough in summer time....



"bake" ...hmph! oke:
Summer temp is pretty much the only big difference there is between your growing area and mine. So, what are you going to try next summer ? Growing it in your living room, maybe? Or on a heat mat?


----------



## JAB (Oct 23, 2016)

nice!!! :clap:


----------



## Erythrone (Oct 23, 2016)

Silvan said:


> "bake" ...hmph! oke:
> Summer temp is pretty much the only big difference there is between your growing area and mine. So, what are you going to try next summer ? Growing it in your living room, maybe? Or on a heat mat?



Heat mat oke:


----------



## NYEric (Oct 23, 2016)

That's a good idea. Very nice fischeri. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Silvan (Oct 23, 2016)

Thanks Jab and Eric 



Erythrone said:


> Heat mat oke:



You know Ery, if blooming a fischeri is too much of a challenge, you can bring
it to the spring expo and I'll bloom it easely for you and give it back for the fall show in bloom. No problem 
oke:

..Hmph "bake"


----------



## Kawarthapine (Oct 23, 2016)

Lovely.

Please let us know how the following bloom turns out.

Thanks for posting.


----------



## Migrant13 (Oct 23, 2016)

Beautiful. Near perfect form and color.


----------



## chris20 (Oct 23, 2016)

It is very nice!


----------



## abax (Oct 23, 2016)

Oh so lovely and cute too! Mine is just a tiny one, but is
still alive and growing...well, growing slooooowly. I hope
to have one like this one someday...if I live to see it!


----------



## Erythrone (Oct 24, 2016)

Silvan said:


> Thanks Jab and Eric
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I can be very patient with my plant, you know...


----------



## phraggy (Oct 24, 2016)

That is one beautiful fischerii.

Ed


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 24, 2016)

It is certainly one of the finest fischeris I've ever seen.


----------



## abax (Oct 24, 2016)

Should all of us attempting fischeri flowers pout at Silvan
until he tells us how to grow and bloom such a beauty???


----------



## Ozpaph (Oct 24, 2016)

lovely tonings of pink


----------



## Silvan (Oct 25, 2016)

Thank you all for your nice comments. 



Erythrone said:


> I can be very patient with my plant, you know...



Yes I know. You're way more patient than I'll ever be. I was just teasing you 



abax said:


> Should all of us attempting fischeri flowers pout at Silvan
> until he tells us how to grow and bloom such a beauty???



I have two fischeri. a 2N and a 4N and I have to say that the 4N has been easier to grow and bloom than my 2N. fischeri seem to really prefer intermediate temperature year long and maybe warmer during the summer time. Also, medium light year long. Last summer I went to 17hours of "daylight" and my 2N plant developed some red on the leaves that I suspect was due to over exposure and it bleached a little. The 4N plant didn't care at all. It even bloomed on a growth that only took 8 months to grow and bloom. The 2N will bloom in late novembre as it usually does. The 2N plant also blasts at least the first 2buds. The 4N doesn't. At least for now. The 2N is in a coarse media of bark, perlite, charcoal that is watered every three days standing in a saucer filled with water. The 4N plant is in rockwool, coarse perlite, watered every three days, not standing in water. I water with tap water and adjust the PH at around 6.5 to 7 with either Phosphoric acid or nitric acid that I buy at the hydro store. Very light feeding year round at every other watering. During the growing period (spring and fall) I fertilize at every watering. 
I think that covers the basics.  I stayed a bit vague, because I think that you have to observe your plant and adjust the culture accordingly. We usually know or feel when there's something wrong. Right? 
Also, I'm still not quite sure what triggers it to bloom. But, under my conditions both plants bloom in fall. Wether I give it more light or less light, more fert or less, different potting media. The only difference I can think of when comparing with Erythrone (we have similar growing conditions) is that my summer max temp is around 27C/80F that lasts for at least 5-6 weeks. Hers is lower.


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Oct 25, 2016)

Very nice one!


----------



## NYEric (Oct 25, 2016)

We missed your plants, err, I mean you at the Orchidfete!


----------



## abax (Oct 27, 2016)

Thank you for the information. I have approximately the
same conditions, but I water every day with rain water,
the pot isn't in a saucer of water all the time and I fertilize
once a week with K-Lite. I dearly hope my tiny plant will
grow up like your plant. It's sooooo beautiful.


----------



## Erythrone (Oct 27, 2016)

Silvan said:


> Thank you all for your nice comments.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




In fact, my summer max temp is the same as yours in my growing area downstairs. But the night are cooler. 18 to 20 C.


----------



## eaborne (Nov 1, 2016)

Outstanding!!


----------



## Hamlet (Nov 3, 2016)

Aww, it's fantastic!


----------



## OR.O (Nov 7, 2016)

gorgeous! I'd love to have a tetraploid fischeri


----------

